# Beer and vapes



## Wyvern (26/12/15)

Ok so I want to find out how you lot can drink beer and vape? I have learned that all beer kills my taste and then I sit with vapors tongue until it goes away (I have just discovered tonight that soya sauce works for Me!) 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (26/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Ok so I want to find out how you lot can drink beer and vape? I have learned that all beer kills my taste and then I sit with vapors tongue until it goes away (I have just discovered tonight that soya sauce works for Me!)
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



If you get vapors tongue from drinking beer, you obviously don't drink enough, but thats just my opinion .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Wyvern (27/12/15)

Hahaha ironically I have cut back drastically on my beer intake. These days I prefer my dry white wine or my special vodka and strawberry syrup and 7up mix. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Hahaha ironically I have cut back drastically on my beer intake. These days I prefer my dry white wine or my special vodka and strawberry syrup and 7up mix.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



I'm interested in this strawberry syrup? Please share more details


----------



## Wyvern (27/12/15)

I take either fresh strawberries and throw them in a pot and just cover it with water. Start boiling it to reduce it and add either some honey or brown sugar to make it a little sweeter. The berries I just blend then to make the syrup smooth. I use the syrup on waffles, ice cream and in the drinks. Think of those strawberry crushers from KFC - I just refuse to pay that much for a drink. I also add some lemon ice cubes to my drink. Cut a lemon into slices put it in the ice tray freeze them and you have the most refreshing ice cubes

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom. F (27/12/15)

I find menthol juices pair well with beer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

